# Dendrocare Supplement



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Does anyone else use Dendrocare to supplement their fruit flies? I know a lot of people use Repcal and Herpitive. Do you think one is better than the other or do they both pretty much get the same job done (breeding results, etc.) ? 

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## droseraman (Jun 17, 2004)

i did a post about this a while back. everyone says just to use heptivite and reptocal together. nobody realy uses dendrocare. so far i have had no problems with the herp and repto


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Most european hobbyist use Dendrocare and get good results... I used herp vite and repcal in the states and it worked just as well IMO


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi, I use Dendrocare every other feeding with the Rep-Cal. John.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

There is more info here, just do a search.
I have used it, and really don't have an opinion one way or another.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I think both methods are ok, but doubt we have the perfect mix yet, and from some of the recent discussions we may over supplement a bit.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'll probably buy more supplements to give them more of a variety. I usually dust about every other feeding.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

I dust each feeding and was told by a well known veteran to do so. Should I be reevalutating this?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

tinctoritus said:


> I dust each feeding and was told by a well known veteran to do so. Should I be reevalutating this?


Why a veteran would be giving you supplement advice, I'll never know. :lol: 

I agree with Kyle in that I think we over suppliment a bit too much. I dust my flies once every 3 or 4 feedings. I feed every other day. Thats for adults though. Froglets I dust every other feeding and feed every day.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

She was teaching me how to drip calcium intravenously :lol: 

But seriously, should I begin to supplement every other feeding since Ive been dusting at every feeding every day?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

We supplement daily but try to keep the dusting on the light side to avoid issues with excess vitamins, etc. Given that our thumbnails don't always come roaring out of the woodwork to pound down the flies I want to make sure they are getting enough supplementation on a regular basis. 

Bill


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

people have had excellant success with dendrocare and there have been some mixed reviews (which have also occured for most other supplements used). The mixed reviews I suspect may have been more related to the conditions in how the supplement was shipped/stored or used than to the actual make-up of the supplement. 
This supplement like all others that are a mixture of supplements has a limited shelf life (before but) especially after it has been opened as oxidation and catalyzed oxidation of the fat soluable vitamins occurs. This can be affected by how the supplement has been shipped stored, for example if it was shipped overseas during August and the box sat on the tarmac in the sun, it will have a shorter shelf life than one that was shipped in January that sat on the tarmac. 


Some comments

Ed


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I think this is one of those questions where the right answer is '' whatever works best for you''. I have been dusting my food pretty much daily for my 2 Leucs. with Dendrocare and Rep-Cal for the year I have had them. They are fat,happy and healthy. I will admit I will skip a dusting every so often just to give them a break from having their food covered in powder. :x John.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Also, if you feed dusted flies to more shy frogs that don't get out to gobble them all at once, a lot of the vitamin dust is lost from the flies before they get up the gumption to hunt for them. So consider the personalities of your frogs, as well. With the shy ones, who hide from you and wait a while to come out and eat, dust daily. With the eating machines that are looking up at you, virtually attacking you, as you dump in the flies, skip some dustings. They aren't missing a particle of essential vitamins. Every other day feeding seems to work for these greedy guts, as long as your tank holds the flies fairly well. A heavy, dusted feeding the first day, keeps them entertained and stuffed, and the second day, they have to exercise themselves to search for escaped strays, now cleaned off from vitamins, which gets them "off the couch," so to speak.


----------



## krowleey (Sep 21, 2006)

i use both, dendro then herp and rep. i mix it up a bit


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Yeah, it all works.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

insteresting how most of you seem to be dusting every other feeding, when i was at the zoo we woudl dust every single feeding, and i think that is part of the reason why the frogs stayed alive and healthy for so long and produced every single week.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

There was a recent discussion about mixing up the supplements. Basically dusting every feeding but with different things. I try to mix up what I dust with as often as possible.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Julio said:


> insteresting how most of you seem to be dusting every other feeding, when i was at the zoo we woudl dust every single feeding, and i think that is part of the reason why the frogs stayed alive and healthy for so long and produced every single week.


It depends on the frequency as well as the supplements you are using. For example where I work, if the feeding frequency is three times a week or more we dust with the vitamin supplement every other feeding and alternate the other feeding with straight calcium carbonate. If the feeding is two times a week or less we dust every feeding with a vitamin-mineral supplement. 
There is some indication that dusting every feeding can run the risk of overdosing (see Mader's new book). 

Ed


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

We know what to look for if supplementing is insufficient but what to look for if we are in fact overdosing?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

That is a huge list as there are multiple things that can be overdosed such as vitamin A, vitamin E, Vitamin D3, calcium, other micronutrients....

For example, excess A can cause forms of MBD, liver or kidney damage, while excess D3 can cause liver damage, calcification of soft tissues etc... calcium casuses deficiencies in zinc and other trace minerals...
Some of the symptoms can be more subtle such as infertility, suppressed immune systems, "bloat" etc.. This is a very small list of the potential symptoms.... 

Ed


----------

